# Diarrhea?



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello all - still struggling with the poop issue of my first flock. I've washed the back ends of the chickens, completely changed the bedding, added electrolytes to the water. Two chickens ( as near as I can tell from their back ends) still are pooping liquidy brown. The others have finally gotten "normal" poops but I can't figure these birds out! The other brooder with all hens has no problem. The only difference between the two brooders is the Cornish get meat bird crumbles with the higher protein. Should I just put them on chick starter like the hens and see if the problem corrects itself? Any ideas?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cornish cross or cornish? My cornish cross get runny poo all the time, I used to worry about it but now I'm used to it. Theyre gross :/ I think its normal though.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Cornish cross or cornish? My cornish cross get runny poo all the time, I used to worry about it but now I'm used to it. Theyre gross :/ I think its normal though.


Lol. Yes, it IS gross. I'm not sure which they are. I'm just glad they are not cute and adorable like the EE and SLW I got at the same time. Makes it sooooo much easier to know they will end up in the freezer.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine are around 3 weeks old and they are so funny looking right now.... they have hardly any feathers on their bellies


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Make them some oatmeal it will help quickly


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes! Mine are four weeks and I thought the same thing! They still need some feathering on their bellies and under their wings but it's getting better. Part of the problem with poo on their butts is it gets stuck on their pin feathers.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

ShamrockSilkies said:


> Make them some oatmeal it will help quickly


Really? I will have to try that. Thanks.


----------

